# Moon?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, because what better way to show the general public that rafters are regular folks like the rest of society? When it comes to fighting the next battle over riparian trespass, river access, or just deserving a bit of respect by the general public, I'm sure the memory of a rafter's sphincter will really help the cause. Maybe some skanky guy puking off the front of the boat would complete the picture...


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, maybe. But I am a rafter, and I would have found it amusing.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Completely legal and acceptable greeting where I grew up in Maryland...just don't bend over to far


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

catwoman said:


> Yeah, maybe. But I am a rafter, and I would have found it amusing.


Yup! especially if it was a especially tasty moon. Andy, lighten up dude.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey pinemonkey13 saddle up sally we have a request for some chalky cheeks.

Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

We used to do it all the time to the Royal Gorge train! I think it should be taught in all guide schools! No fruit baskets though guys, that is going toooo far.


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Baaahhhh Haahaa hah sgkknkgaah

Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

I mooned the amtrak at gore once, then I swam gore. Never mooned the amtrak again.


----------



## Vailboater (Apr 12, 2009)

Gals flash the freight trains and guys moon the amtraks. SOP on my boat. It's gotta go both ways. Hitched a ride after dark from a UP employee on my way back to Pumphouse once. He told me the only reason he stopped, he was in a company truck, was because he felt he owed something back to the private boaters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dfresh (May 19, 2010)

Andy H. said:


> Yeah, because what better way to show the general public that rafters are regular folks like the rest of society? When it comes to fighting the next battle over riparian trespass, river access, or just deserving a bit of respect by the general public, I'm sure the memory of a rafter's sphincter will really help the cause. Maybe some skanky guy puking off the front of the boat would complete the picture...


Andy I think your in the wrong sport. Maybe you should go pick up the racquet and hit the country club. Don't be such a tight wad and relax. I seriously doubt that bare cheeks really hurt "the cause".

And by the way, it is tradition down here to moon the train, and all we ever hear are loud cheers. All though maybe its just cause I have an amazing azz! 

Do you get booed when you do it, is that why your so against it??????


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Never mooned the Amtrak along sections of the Colorado myself but I have been on the train from Provo to Denver/Chicago a handful of times. I did fall in line with the AT tradition of mooning the narrow gauge near Mt Washington when I was 19 and will never forget having coal thrown at me.

Some people applaud it, many don't. The announcer, often an NPS employee or volunteer interpreter, often sets the tone. Most runs they warn folks ahead of time about the pending experience so many families and such head to their reserved chairs and away from the big windows of the traditional California Zephyr cars. There can definitely be some goading and waving. Loud cheers? Not sure about that as the windows are fixed except for the emergency releases. 

Mooning trains is definitely a tradition in some places but I do think it impacts relations. Having talked with passengers (both the Amtrak along the Colorado and the private trains that interact with thru-hikers on the AT) most people view it as somewhat vulgar. It definitely plays into our drunken teenager/twenty-something reputation; I know I am kinda tired of that assumption by so many folks. Politics? Don't know enough about Colorado water law and history to take a guess there. I would wager if we ever wanted to lobby for more rafter-friendly train schedules (i.e. less night traffic) through places like the Upper C or Ruby/Horsethief our own behavior wouldn't give us much of a leg to stand on. But I am not sure that is ever going to be a feasible negotiation to begin with.

Phillip


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Andy H. said:


> Yeah, because what better way to show the general public that rafters are regular folks like the rest of society? When it comes to fighting the next battle over riparian trespass, river access, or just deserving a bit of respect by the general public, I'm sure the memory of a rafter's sphincter will really help the cause. Maybe some skanky guy puking off the front of the boat would complete the picture...


You've got some good eyes and are focusing on the wrong places to see a sphincter from a moving train. Try not using your binoculars.

We were on the train a few years ago in December and I remember thinking it'd be funny to get mooned, people around us thought it was funny when we crossed Trough Road just downriver of Rancho and we knew the people waiting at the crossing. On a side note, I was told in a book Hillary Clinton referenced being mooned on her train ride through. Don't remember if she liked it it may help the next riparian battle.

Its a 30 year plus tradition if you don't have a sense of humor look away. If you give a shit what the general public think about you lighten up. At the gas station after their train ride..."Daddy those people are towing a raft are they gonna moon us?" "Look away sweetheart, look away". "They'll never get my vote more dams!"
If the general public is going to vote on water issues I hope it is a little more informed than some hag complaining they got mooned. On the other hand they might think its funny.


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

We were once mooning the Amtrak when some guy in the Dinning Car had the _class_ to moon us back. Laughs were had by all.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, it's a 30-year and likely longer tradition, and maybe I'm being a prude. But just because it's "always been done," do we need to encourage folks to moon passengers on the Amtrak? 

In any other aspect of your life, what would you say about someone who gets their kicks making obscene gestures at complete strangers who have no way to retaliate?

-AH


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Back in the good old days.....you could moon a train and have a good laugh about it. Now days you do it and you end up on Facebook.....Twitter.....Youtube......and face the possibly of being on a sex offenders list somewhere. Sorry Bree......I'm afraid those days are numbered. Can't even pee behind a tree without the world knowing about it.


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

Andy H. said:


> ... what would you say about someone who gets their kicks making obscene gestures at complete strangers who have no way to retaliate?


I'd say they're trolling Mountain Buzz in February.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

As a female, I get to bare the moon every time I take a leak away from facilities. I have a hard time getting worked up over seeing ass cheeks when mine make regular appearances. There were a number of folks on the train who would have found the spectacle amusing. I was curious what I would find online about it, most of the stories about mooning Amtrak I found were positive remembrances. Anyway, no one mooned on the way back either. I would have loved to have seen the reaction of the train passengers.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I think Americans are way too uptight about nudity, I encourage my passengers to moon the people train. 

When I went to Amsterdam last summer I got mooned by the drunken guy at his bachelor party ahead of me in line at the french fry shop, honestly it was pretty hilarious even after not sleeping for over 24 hours and is a fun memory for me.


----------



## sauksister (Jul 23, 2014)

*Amtrak digs it*

We used to have a wonderful nude beach on the coast off Chuckanut Drive near Bellingham. Amtrak tracks were close enough to enjoy the view. I had occasion to meet one of the Amtrak employees who frequently worked aboard the train and asked him what they thought about that nude beach. His reply: "it's our favorite run!"


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

> nude beach on the coast off Chuckanut Drive near Bellingham.


SERIOUSLY? Chuck-A-Nut drive! Of course there was a nude beach there. Perfection😄 . 

Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


----------



## Eddy Groover (Mar 25, 2005)

My 70 year old Dad goes to Chico, Cal. every year on the train and one of his first stories when he gets home is how many people mooned the train on the river. He gets a kick out of the bare Chicos! One of the highlights of his trip.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

I think the "mangina" is much funnier...plus it makes you look closer and harder to figure out just wtf you are looking at.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Ok I'll bite. What the hell is a "mangina"? Does Bruce Jenner have one?

Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Whetstone said:


> Ok I'll bite. What the hell is a "mangina"? Does Bruce Jenner have one?
> 
> Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


If mooning offends you this is a little more disturbing albeit its rated R.

https://www.google.com/search?q=buf...ww.tumblr.com%2Ftagged%2Fbuffalo-bill;400;215


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Whetstone said:


> Ok I'll bite. What the hell is a "mangina"? Does Bruce Jenner have one?
> 
> Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


Too far. We have at least one member of the Buzz who has opened up about their transition and there is no need to add any more ridicule to that socially difficult experience within this community.

Phillip


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

restrac2000 said:


> Too far. We have at least one member of the Buzz who has opened up about their transition and there is no need to add any more ridicule to that socially difficult experience within this community.
> 
> Phillip


Oooops sorry. No offense intended. All in good spirit. 

Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Andy H. said:


> In any other aspect of your life, what would you say about someone who gets their kicks making obscene gestures at complete strangers who have no way to retaliate?
> 
> -AH


My grandson and I started mooning the Amtrak when he was 4 and he's now 16. His cute l'il behind is in no way obscene. 
However, regarding my fine furry ass, GUILTY!!!
(and Lovin' it!)
Peace,
the Capt


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

captishmael said:


> My grandson and I started mooning the Amtrak when he was 4 and he's now 16. His cute l'il behind is in no way obscene.
> However, regarding my fine furry ass, GUILTY!!!
> (and Lovin' it!)
> Peace,
> the Capt


Careful saying Ass Capt. The moral minority is on high alert. A thread on mooning a train attracts only the most refined Buzzards 😉

Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Whetstone said:


> Careful saying Ass Capt. The moral minority is on high alert. A thread on mooning a train attracts only the most refined Buzzards 😉
> 
> Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


How True, How True, but If you don't fight back, They Win!

Peace,
The DumbAss Capt
aka The FatAss Capt
aka The SmartAss Capt
aka The HairyAss Capt
etc., etc., etc.


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

Moon away and if people can't take a joke then laugh for them. It seems to me the people who are offended on this thread are the people that don't really have a sense of humor at all in life.


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Whetstone said:


> Ok I'll bite. What the hell is a "mangina"? Does Bruce Jenner have one?
> 
> Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


Tuck your junk (fruit basket it), drop your pants while facing forward....smile and wave at the intended targets.

Usually you get lotsa "wtf's???" laughs, jeers and often a gag reflex or two.

We're a sick bunch.


----------

